# Swine flu is close to me.



## leavemealone (May 9, 2009)

Ok Im not sure how to start this so I will just come out with it,it is saturday afternoon here and a few moments ago it was released that several people here have been infected with it.A 30 year old woman in cocoa(my city) has tested positive and 3 people in rockledge,the next city over has been confirmed with it.A young boy(7) was diagnosed positive but has since recovered,however just now they released that 2 more children have now been confirmed as having it.I don't believe anything major will become of it,but I can't help but be scared with it being so close to us.The good thing is,we are self employed,and both gabby and hunter are home schooled,so we stand a better than average chance of not catching it.I need to go so I can make some phone calls.No matter what happens........its been a blast.
With handshakes and hugs,
Johnny


----------



## firewalker (May 9, 2009)

Oh stop your whining, big baby


----------



## leavemealone (May 9, 2009)

LOL......If I get it.......guess where Im going jack?!?!?!?!?I got a big ole wet kiss for ya!!! ROFL!
Johnny


----------



## Noxx (May 9, 2009)

Don't worry, H1N1 Flu is way less deadly that the standard flu that we have each year.


----------



## aflacglobal (May 10, 2009)

Yeah i like how they play up the swine flu.

Approx 38,000 americans die from the regular flu each year. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## peter i (May 11, 2009)

aflacglobal said:


> Yeah i like how they play up the swine flu.
> 
> Approx 38,000 americans die from the regular flu each year. :shock: :shock: :shock:



And in Denmark, with only a 5 million population, 14000 people are killed by smoking each year (and a further 2000 from passive smoking)

That should make anybody with just a touch of thought go ape-s... but no.
 

And pneumonia is approximately 10% lethal (the number is however biassed, because pneumonia quite often is the complication that finishes of "the old and infected")


----------



## leavemealone (May 11, 2009)

Yeh I think I was just having a rough day saturday.I knew better than to "buy into" that crap,we hardly ever get sick.I don't know what I was thinking.......thank god for budweiser.....lol.
Have a great day guys.
Johnny


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 10, 2009)

hehe and I cant help myself and must upload this:


----------



## Noxx (Jul 10, 2009)

Lol !

A friend of mine had swine flu, but she's ok now.


----------



## Strider (Aug 30, 2009)

Millions of kids die in Africa from starvation...and we are worried if we sneeze! :x


----------

